# Any toy cockapoo?



## mytoyspoo (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello I have a toy cockapoo. He's 15weeks and weighs 4.4lb. (2kg) 
Would like to see then n now pics of ur toy sized cockapoo . 
I want to see what future brings ! Here's my F1 boy. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

